# Taurus Tracker Quality



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I am really liking the feel of the taurus tracker 357 with 6in barrel. It is still at the local gun dealers though. I wanted to know from all of you with experience on the taurus's if they are worth having. My nephew is really wanting a revolver and thought this would fit him and his wallet. I am set up with the reloading equip for that caliber as well. Shooting 38 wadcutters should be cheap as well.
I have talked to one individual who has said that Taurus has great service and warranty.........................."which is nice cause you will need it". That says quite a lot. What do you guys think and find?????? Thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a Taurus 22, think it is the model 97 (too lazy to check). Finish is good. The accuracy is rather good considering the cost. It picks up a lot of lead quickly. The trigger is God awful on double action, but smooth on single. Decent gun overall.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a Taurus M44 44 mag, and I rate it's quality equal to or greater than any S&W or Ruger I have owned. Excellent fit, finish, sights, trigger, and accuracy, right out of the box. I can't imagine that a Tracker would be different...


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I've got a taurus 617 hammerless, and the finish is the best I've ever seen. Very deep. Solid, reliable pistol IMHO. Taurus quality is on par with any domestic manufacturer.


----------



## calvintatsey (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought a Taurus Tracker (44Magnum) approximately two weeks ago and it about knocks my middle finger off, especially after a few shots. The trigger guard is way too close to the grip/handle and every shot causes the guard to clobber my finger. Also, the grip/handle is too short. I like the gun and its accuracy is fair, even with a 4 1/2' barrel. Any suggestions on what I can do to lengthen the grip/handle? Lengthening of the grip/handle will allow me to keep my middle finger further away from the trigger guard.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a Taurus Model 85 (I think it's 85) that I've had for 15 or 16 years. It's a snubby 38 and has literally 5,000+ rounds (including +P) thru it with absolutely no problems. It's as accurate as any 2" barrel I've ever shot. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

calvintatsey said:


> I bought a Taurus Tracker (44Magnum) approximately two weeks ago and it about knocks my middle finger off, especially after a few shots. The trigger guard is way too close to the grip/handle and every shot causes the guard to clobber my finger. Also, the grip/handle is too short. I like the gun and its accuracy is fair, even with a 4 1/2' barrel. Any suggestions on what I can do to lengthen the grip/handle? Lengthening of the grip/handle will allow me to keep my middle finger further away from the trigger guard.


This can be an issue with any bellygun that produces substantial recoil, particularly small/medium frames. A Ruger Blackhawk in any caliber from 357-up about thrashes my middle finger, not to mention the web of my hand. The 2.5" S&W model 66's many of us carried off duty back in the early 80's were infamous for bruising the second finger and tearing the web of the hand. I don't encounter this with my big 629 44 Magnum unless I allow my grip to get sloppy. The squared off rear of the Ruger Super Blackhawk trigger guard is designed to prevent it.

two things you can do for your Tracker. First, look into hand filling aftermarket grips, such as Hogues (don't know if they make a grip for Trackers). You lose concealability but gain comfort & controllability. I can figure out how to hide most any bellygun, but if I can't shoot it comfortably or control it, it's a waste of time to carry it..

Second, use a good, made for the purpose magnum handgun shooting glove. They are open from the middle knuckle on, have a padded palm/web, and the second finger is padded and extended. Uncle Mike's makes the best I've used. I've had my pair for better than 15 years, and they are a godsend for shooting 44's, particularly off the bench. Try them and I garauntee you'll wonder where they have been all your life...

Put on a good set of grips AND shoot with "Magnum Gloves", then you are really in business...


----------



## MR T (Oct 18, 2010)

AWWW! You hurt your finger! I have the Same Tracker & I shoot "HOT" loads, Factory .44 mag loads are like Shooting a .38!
My Favorite load is A Kieth .255 grn lead flat point @ 1600 fps,(that gets your attention)! (sighted in, 1 " high, @ 70 yds, is dead on to 200yds) (at Indoor ranges,Everybody thought, we had a .454 )!

When i was into Duck hunting,My Partner & I Shot Double Barrel 10 gauge's!
3 1/2 Magnum, 2 oz of shot @ 1350 ft per sec. (BOTH are second fingers were GREEN).

We found a Rubber Device That mounts on the Trigger Guard, so when you get hit, it's by the Rubber thingy!
Search around,(brownells?)You'll find one.
:strapped: Mike


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

AWWW! You hurt your finger! I have the Same Tracker & I shoot "HOT" loads, Factory .44 mag loads are like Shooting a .38!
My Favorite load is A Kieth .255 grn lead flat point @ 1600 fps,(that gets your attention)! (sighted in, 1 " high, @ 70 yds, is dead on to 200yds) (at Indoor ranges,Everybody thought, we had a .454 )!

When i was into Duck hunting,My Partner & I Shot Double Barrel 10 gauge's!
3 1/2 Magnum, 2 oz of shot @ 1350 ft per sec. (BOTH are second fingers were GREEN).
:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Oh, yea, well I used to shoot my quad barreled 8 gauge with no shirt on in the middle of winter, plus I took the recoil pad off so it would hurt even more!!! GIVE ME A BREAK!!! :eyeroll:

This doesn't make you tough, it makes you stupid!

Oh, and by the way, I have owned one Taurus(PT-45 or some thing like that), and it was junk. I was looking at a Raging Bull in .44 mag, but 3 gunsmiths I spoke with talked me out of it. Very true about needing the warranty and good customer service. All 3 said they the timing goes bad on their revolvers very quickly. My bro-in-law has had to send his brand new Judge in 3 times. He finally sold the piece of crap!


----------

